# Grimsby ice co



## Faing (Nov 15, 2011)

seen some reports on this place,heres a video of the place

[ame]http://youtu.be/nJFWrHlAmuA[/ame]


----------



## spooksprings (Nov 15, 2011)

Now that's the correct proper gentlemanly way to enter a derelict temple


----------



## Foxylady (Nov 17, 2011)

That reminds me, I need to defrost my fridge! 

What a great little video. Cheers faing...interesting stuff.


----------



## alex76 (Nov 17, 2011)

spooksprings said:


> Now that's the correct proper gentlemanly way to enter



so true....




I like the first bit of the vid... The fishing trade is on its knees and its such a shame too see i got family in peterhead and its bringing the hole town down yeah a shame big time


----------



## Simon_sanigar (Feb 4, 2013)

Interesting video , thanks for sharing!


----------

